# Techem Cooling Bills



## Jenny8788 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello,
Third month now since we moved in new apartment in Oakwood residence, IMPZ.
Since that time I never received satisfying bill for the cooling. It is our first time paying for AC in Dubai as before we were living in Free Cooling Bldg. So the first bill we received was 522 AED. Bill was for full month and we shifted in only on 14th. So we made billing company (TECHEM-Deyaar) to split the bills between us and landlord. That was solved.
Now another issue, that our July bill is 788 AED!! I am shocked with this amount as we are switching off AC when we are at work, so we actually using it only for evenings and nights on weekdays and almost same consumption on the weekends.
We have requested for the inspection of the meter, so today guy came and confirmed that meter works fine, which means their bill is totally correct. 
I am just thinking, what if AC works non stop in 1 bedroom apartment, Will bill amount be above 1500 AED smth? I think that is quite crazy cost, as it is going to be half of the rent cost.

I am sorry for not being short. But can anyone help and advise if this is realistic rate on the cooling??


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jenny8788 said:


> Hello,
> Third month now since we moved in new apartment in Oakwood residence, IMPZ.
> Since that time I never received satisfying bill for the cooling. It is our first time paying for AC in Dubai as before we were living in Free Cooling Bldg. So the first bill we received was 522 AED. Bill was for full month and we shifted in only on 14th. So we made billing company (TECHEM-Deyaar) to split the bills between us and landlord. That was solved.
> Now another issue, that our July bill is 788 AED!! I am shocked with this amount as we are switching off AC when we are at work, so we actually using it only for evenings and nights on weekdays and almost same consumption on the weekends.
> ...


What temperature is your thermostat set at? What temperature are you trying to achieve?


----------



## Jenny8788 (Aug 17, 2013)

To be honest, I have no idea where to check our thermostat temperature. I always keep AC from 21 to 23 degrees.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jenny8788 said:


> To be honest, I have no idea where to check our thermostat temperature. I always keep AC from 21 to 23 degrees.


21? wow!
Cold costs.
Try Living at 24+

My villa is rarely lower than 26!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> 21? wow!
> Cold costs.
> Try Living at 24+
> 
> My villa is rarely lower than 26!


Have to say in the older villas, the thermostats are often inaccurate so the temperature you think you're setting it at isn't always what it really is. A friend of mine lives in JLT in a fairly new block and his AC doesn't really work properly unless,the thermostat is set at 21. Using the fan on the control and/or floor fans really helps to maintain the temperature and means you can turn the thermostat up a little.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Have to say in the older villas, the thermostats are often inaccurate so the temperature you think you're setting it at isn't always what it really is. A friend of mine lives in JLT in a fairly new block and his AC doesn't really work properly unless,the thermostat is set at 21. Using the fan on the control and/or floor fans really helps to maintain the temperature and means you can turn the thermostat up a little.


My 'thermostat' was around with the dinosaurs. In fact, probably a little earlier.
I have a real thermometer too!


----------

